# coca cola and nestle?



## henny

People mention on here about not buying Coca-Cola or nestle products, why is that? We drink coke a lot.


----------



## SBB

I think the nestle thing is to do with the boycott? Google nestle boycott... 

X x x


----------



## Janidog

Don't go there henny!!!!!!

Mmmmmm coke, I can't drink it regularly but i do like the taste of it.

The only reason i would ban nestle is BECAUSE they have stopped making WHITE CHOCOLATE KITKAT :nope:


----------



## freckleonear

Not sure about Coca Cola, but the Nestle boycott is mainly because of their promotion of breastmilk substitutes, leading to unnecessary suffering and death of babies in less economically developed companies. In response to the latest report published earlier this month, Nestle agreed to stop only 4 of the highlighted violations of the UN requirements, intending to continue with the remaining 97% of breaches. They are a truly disgusting company and I wish I was more careful about avoiding their products... in fact after typing that out I feel so bad about it I think I will start boycotting them myself.


----------



## Rachel_C

^WSS. Nestle are guilty of promoting formula in undeveloped countries where they don't have the clean water/bottles etc to make formula as safe as it needs to be. Often the mothers don't have the money to buy enough formula either - Nestle gives them free samples at first until mum's milk dries up, then they're left to fend for themselves. Mothers often have to dilute what formula they can afford far more than they should, which means very undernourished babies :(

I'm not sure about Coca Cola either, maybe you've just seen people saying that it's bad for you so they don't drink it/give it to their kids?


----------



## bubbles

3 words - Formula for Disaster


----------



## Thumper

Google coca colas ethics. Daren't go into more detail for risk of starting something or Mia quoting! I avoid them. Not least because it's so bad for me! Hard though as coca cola as a brand own most of the drinks market.


----------



## Mrs Muffin

https://www.endevil.com/blacklist.html
I boycott Coca Cola and Nestle oh and Macdonalds.


----------



## SBB

Yuck I just read some of the mcdonalds one - SO glad I am a veggie. Disgusting.

X x x


----------



## Thumper

There was a great program on Tuesday night on BBC3 I think about the big brands and their ethics. They started on coca cola but also covered mcDs etc. Was eye opening. Worth a watch on iplayer if you can x


----------



## Thumper

Was more about globalisation than ethics though


----------



## Rose_bud

Wow! I knew the basics about some of those companies but that stuff about mcdonalds makes me sick!


----------



## bubbles123

McDonalds are vile. So are KFC. Or Kentucky Fried cruelty as I like to call them. To be fair though, most multi nationals are dodgy. Proctor and Gamble and Unilever especially.


----------



## Thumper

IT's true, and unfortunatley these 'umbrella companies' own most of the smaller ones too. Like innocent smoothies. Not so innocent anymore after Coca cola bought a load of their share and invested in them. And green and blacks chocolate. Brought out by Cadbury Schweppes. The brands are still seen as wholesome and small but are soon caught up in the net when they become sucessful. The problem is- where do you stop? Small independant companies and shops are hard to come by.


----------



## bubbles123

It is a mine field it really is. I try to buy vegan food but is it best to buy something vegan by a dodgy company or something with dairy etc by a more ethical company (to humans)? It's a nightmare. I just try to avoid the big ones - nestle, coca cola, Proctor and Gamble and Unilever. Being veggie avoids KFC and McDonalds. You can only go with what's workable to you. No one can ever avoid every unethical company unfortunately.


----------



## Speccy

I boycott Nestle too. It's so hard though as most of my favourite chocolate treats are made by them. Mmmmm Yorkie bars....

It's hard to be completely ethical these days as those big evil companies own everything.


----------



## Pikkle

I boycott Nestle completely. Don't drink coca cola anyway (but not aware of everything they own) and McDonalds ... I'm never eating again after reading that. Not that I do, but sometimes every now and again I have a craving for a big mac *slaps wrists* :S

I try and buy local produce where I can, but with all these companies being SO unethical, and just as you think one is ok (e.g Green and Blacks) you find out something different. 

I read 'The politics of breastfeed' ... Not specifically aimed at Nestle, but a good read for a good insight into what happens


----------



## Elphaba

bubbles123 said:


> It is a mine field it really is.* I try to buy vegan food but is it best to buy something vegan by a dodgy company or something with dairy etc by a more ethical company (to humans)?* It's a nightmare. I just try to avoid the big ones - nestle, coca cola, Proctor and Gamble and Unilever. Being veggie avoids KFC and McDonalds. You can only go with what's workable to you. No one can ever avoid every unethical company unfortunately.

I know what you mean. We're vegetarian and Xavier is on formula milk. All of the widely available brands of first milk seem to have fish oil added to them. I stuck with HIPP Organic even when we switched to follow on milk even though it contains fish oils and one of the other brands (SMA) doesn't. Looking on the Ethical Consumer site it rated HIPP much more ethically than SMA...but yes it was a choice between a product with a small amount of non-vegetarian ingredient in from a relatively ethical company (yes I know one could debate ethics of any formula company etc) or a vegetarian product from a less ethical company :shrug:


----------



## Thumper

For me the vegan/veggie thing is a question of animal rights as well as enviromental. But I see your point and I would struggle with that too. Do even the soya fomulas have fish in them? I never realised that! I don;t know if I would even think of checking. Lucky I don't give him formula really!
I cannot stand McDs etc, but I have been prone to the odd Subway veggie patty! Just tried to do a bit of a search on their ethics but nothing coming up. Hope that mean it's not too bad... I can't be perfect after all and everyone needs 'junk food' once in a while right?


----------



## cherryglitter

Rachel_C said:


> ^WSS. Nestle are guilty of promoting formula in undeveloped countries where they don't have the clean water/bottles etc to make formula as safe as it needs to be. Often the mothers don't have the money to buy enough formula either - Nestle gives them free samples at first until mum's milk dries up, then they're left to fend for themselves. Mothers often have to dilute what formula they can afford far more than they should, which means very undernourished babies :(
> 
> I'm not sure about Coca Cola either, maybe you've just seen people saying that it's bad for you so they don't drink it/give it to their kids?

OH MY GOD. That's so disgusting!


----------



## Elphaba

Thumper said:


> For me the vegan/veggie thing is a question of animal rights as well as enviromental. But I see your point and I would struggle with that too. Do even the soya fomulas have fish in them? I never realised that! I don;t know if I would even think of checking. Lucky I don't give him formula really!
> I cannot stand McDs etc, but I have been prone to the odd Subway veggie patty! Just tried to do a bit of a search on their ethics but nothing coming up. Hope that mean it's not too bad... I can't be perfect after all and everyone needs 'junk food' once in a while right?

Yup, we're veggie for animal reasons too. Not sure on the soya formulas but they're not that readily available I don't think and I didn't really fancy putting him on soy without a good reason. Think apparently the HIPP one used to be veggie but now it has the fish oils. Seems to be a bit of an obsession with adding omega 3s to everything these days.

It's so hard avoiding 'bad' companies though. Everyone seems to be owned by everyone else which makes it difficult. It's just a case of doing the best yo ucan I guess.


----------



## modo

Mrs Muffin said:


> https://www.endevil.com/blacklist.html
> I boycott Coca Cola and Nestle oh and Macdonalds.

Mrs Muffin just to point out that this is nothing against you just the link you posted :flower: 

Just to point out I whole heartedly disagree with what Nestle is doing and find them vile. I was supportive of everything in the website till I got to this part: 



> Nestle has subsidiaries in some of the most *repressive regimes* in the world, including China, Colombia, Egypt, El Salvador, Guatemala, India, Indonesia, Kenya, Lebanon, Mexico, Papua New Guinea, the Philippines, Senegal, Sri Lanka and Turkey. The company also has subsidiaries in South Africa which it owned during the Apartheid year. L´Oreal (parent company - Nestle) have subsidiaries in Peru and Morocco.

I am Middle Eastern and seeing stuff like that get's really old and is patronizing. Repressive compared to where? Have they ever been to Lebanon? It's actually one of the least repressive countries I have ever been in the Middle East. Is it even fair to compare it Western countries? 

This reminds me of when articles mentions Arab Feminists as Arab "Feminists" like the two words cannot co-exist.

Sorry for going off-topic :dohh:


----------



## blodyn82

I'm not drinking coke or eating chocolate but it's to do with the fact that they both contain rather high caffine amounts - I'm drinking the decaff versions instead and eating cake instead of chocolate :)


----------



## henny

It's disgusting what nestle have/are doing! Its so wrong, will look into boycotting there products and will definitely look into the bigger brands. I'm thinking about becoming a vegetarian because of the ethics of animal cruelty.


----------



## T-Bex

The Coca Cola thing, for us, is because we watched a documentary on their practices. In the place where they grow a lot of stuff, all of the surrounding villages are totally polluted with an undrinkable water supply because of all the crap they pump into it. And when the environment agency tell them to stop it, they pay them off because they're *so* loaded, or just don't do it, and can't be held accountable. They're awful.

Nestle - I read about how they build hospitals in developing nations, and seperate the mums and babies on totally seperate floors, in order to make breastfeeding practically impossible.


----------



## Janidog

henny said:


> It's disgusting what nestle have/are doing! Its so wrong, will look into boycotting there products and will definitely look into the bigger brands. I'm thinking about becoming a vegetarian because of the ethics of animal cruelty.

No more Costa coffees for you then :haha:

Instead of becoming a veggy, just buy organic meat in the future


----------



## Janidog

The TV that you are watching, the laptop that you are using or the mobile phone you use to text are all made in China, where suicide rates are high, but you can not avoid buying major brands


----------



## henny

Too true Janidog on both points! Definitely agree with the free range/organic meat.


----------



## Thumper

Rather than organic you should go locally sourced. Cut down the food miles. Meat has a huge environmental impact. I do agree with free range though, but it can only mean crammed in a barn rather than skipping about a green daisy filled field like we're led to believe.


----------



## KittyVentura

Google coca cola and columbia murder. I think that's right anyway


----------



## winterleaves

> There was a great program on Tuesday night on BBC3 I think about the big brands and their ethics. They started on coca cola but also covered mcDs etc. Was eye opening. Worth a watch on iplayer if you can

Do you know what this programme was called would love to see it xx


----------



## birdiex

I've just read through this and I'm not drinking coke or any of their products (apart from innocent smoothies, it's good to get all the fruit in me for my developing LO!), or touchng nestle ever again. It's disgusting what they do!


----------



## Thumper

winterleaves said:


> There was a great program on Tuesday night on BBC3 I think about the big brands and their ethics. They started on coca cola but also covered mcDs etc. Was eye opening. Worth a watch on iplayer if you can
> 
> Do you know what this programme was called would love to see it xxClick to expand...

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b011llvt/Secrets_of_the_Superbrands_Food/

It was much more about globalization but still very interesting.


----------



## winterleaves

> https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode...erbrands_Food/
> 
> It was much more about globalization but still very interesting.

Thank you! will def give it a watch, I have been boycotting nestle, coca cola & walmart for yrs xx


----------



## Janidog

birdiex said:


> I've just read through this and I'm not drinking coke or any of their products (apart from innocent smoothies, it's good to get all the fruit in me for my developing LO!), or touchng nestle ever again. It's disgusting what they do!

Sorry but this doesn't make sense - so you're stopping buying coke cola due to their ethics, but you're still happy buying their Innocent Drinks despite Coke owning them, so you're still funding their supposedly unethical activities


----------



## Thumper

Janidog said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I've just read through this and I'm not drinking coke or any of their products (apart from innocent smoothies, it's good to get all the fruit in me for my developing LO!), or touchng nestle ever again. It's disgusting what they do!
> 
> Sorry but this doesn't make sense - so you're stopping buying coke cola due to their ethics, but you're still happy buying their Innocent Drinks despite Coke owning them, so you're still funding their supposedly unethical activitiesClick to expand...

Agreed. Although I will say in birdiex's defense that Coca Cola only own a majority of the shares rather than the company. Just playing devil's advocate! I personally haven't touched them since finding out.


----------



## birdiex

Thumper said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> I've just read through this and I'm not drinking coke or any of their products (apart from innocent smoothies, it's good to get all the fruit in me for my developing LO!), or touchng nestle ever again. It's disgusting what they do!
> 
> Sorry but this doesn't make sense - so you're stopping buying coke cola due to their ethics, but you're still happy buying their Innocent Drinks despite Coke owning them, so you're still funding their supposedly unethical activitiesClick to expand...
> 
> Agreed. Although I will say in birdiex's defense that Coca Cola only own a majority of the shares rather than the company. Just playing devil's advocate! I personally haven't touched them since finding out.Click to expand...

It's because I only bought some yesterday before I read this thread and haven't finished it yet, haha! I probably won't get any more after, I just haven't finished the cartons I already have :blush: Haha


----------



## cooper2010

Janidog said:


> Don't go there henny!!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmm coke, I can't drink it regularly but i do like the taste of it.
> 
> The only reason i would ban nestle is BECAUSE they have stopped making WHITE CHOCOLATE KITKAT :nope:

I saw them in a big mixed pack with milk and dark chocolate ones. :)


----------



## henny

I'll have to look at an alternative to coca cola as I do like the taste and we always have cans in the fridge.


----------



## Janidog

cooper2010 said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> Don't go there henny!!!!!!
> 
> Mmmmmm coke, I can't drink it regularly but i do like the taste of it.
> 
> The only reason i would ban nestle is BECAUSE they have stopped making WHITE CHOCOLATE KITKAT :nope:
> 
> I saw them in a big mixed pack with milk and dark chocolate ones. :)Click to expand...

Ooh Ooh I must have a look in the supermarket!!!! I'll eat the white ones and hubby can have the rest. I even emailed them to tell them how upset i was about them no longer selling them


----------

